# Holland star led, anyone use them?



## next (Oct 8, 2015)

The title says it all.. I can get a 100x3watt for pretty cheap. Would it compare to the mars hydro, or topledlights


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2015)

This is not much of a response as I have never seen much less used one. But if it is European made, I would think it is at least upper quality. It depends on the price of it and the amount of coverage you need. It could be great price but if you have to buy 2 of them to get the coverage of one of the others then it may not be as great. The best comparison would likely be watt for watt, I would think, but as I said, I have never used them myself.


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 19, 2015)

Most likely junk...you need to compare  par per dollar and par per watt..for instance the lumigrow 330 last year put out 12 percent per watt..the new 325 model put out 44 percent more per watt..I would go with  lumigrow or BML


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 19, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I would go with  lumigrow or BML




Or Illumitex  :aok:


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Or Illumitex  :aok:



I love illumitex just so much money


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 20, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I love illumitex just so much money


 


I think they've come down some.


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 20, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I think they've come down some.



Yes like 2300 for a 500 w..


----------

